# staubsaugen



## Lestat_198

Hi,
mich würde mal interessieren, wie das Partizip Perfekt vom Verb *staubsaugen* lautet: staubgesaugt, staubgesogen oder vielleicht gestaubsaugt? Hab heute nämlich nen' Sprachtest gemacht, nach dem die letztere Variante richtig sein müsste (was aber für mich total blöd klingt). Wie seht ihr das?
Gruß, Lestat


----------



## Suilan

Also, meine Wenigkeit sagt tatsächlich: "Schuhe aus! Ich hab gerad' gestaubsaugt!"

Wenn man das ein paarmal sagen musste, hat man's schnell drauf und es klingt nicht mehr seltsam 

P.S. Ich habe gerade Staub gesaugt klingt für mich irgendwie so, als wäre da kein Staubsauger im Spiel gewesen...
Der Staubsauger saugt Staub, aber ich staubsauge.


----------



## Lestat_198

=) Ja okay, aber wenn's tatsächlich "gestaubsaugt" heißt, wie wird das Verb denn dann im Präsens konjugiert? Ich staubsauge, du staubsaugst... Würd ich nie sagen! =)


----------



## Suilan

Präsens: Ich staubsauge, du staubsaugst, 
Imperfekt: Ich staubsaugte, du staubsaugtest
Perfekt: Ich habe gestaubsaugt, du hast gestaubsaugt
Konjunktiv I: Irgendjemand staubsauge bitte dieses Zimmer!
Konjunktiv II: Er tat so, als staubsaugte er.


----------



## Lestat_198

das hört sich genauso an, wie _Ich autofahre_ staat _ich fahre Auto... _
ach unsre schöne Sprache! =) 
Gruß und gute Nacht, Lestat


----------



## Suilan

Du fährst mit einem Auto aber staubsaugst mit einem Staubsauger; ich sehe da durchaus einen sinnigen Unterschied.


----------



## Lestat_198

Ich glaub, es ist eher Gewohnheitssache, wie einer das empfindet, ich bin mit dem falschen "Staubsaugen" aufgewachsen und für mich klingt _Ich staubsauge_ bissl komisch =) (obwohl es bestimmt logisch ist, was du grade bewiesen hast)


----------



## gaer

Lestat_198 said:


> Hi,
> mich würde mal interessieren, wie das Partizip Perfekt vom Verb *staubsaugen* lautet: staubgesaugt, staubgesogen oder vielleicht gestaubsaugt? Hab heute nämlich nen' Sprachtest gemacht, nach dem die letztere Variante richtig sein müsste (was aber für mich total blöd klingt). Wie seht ihr das?
> Gruß, Lestat


Click here

_WORD beispielsweise bemängelt "gestaubsaugt", obwohl dies nach Auffassung der Wahrig-Redaktion die standardsprachliche Hauptform ist._

This is not an answer! I simply found the article very interesting. Nothing is more fun for me than reading that German confuses Germans. 

Gaer


----------



## Hutschi

"Staubsaugen" und "Staub saugen" sind zwei verschiedene Betrachtungsweisen desselben Vorgangs. Beim ersten betrachtet man den Staub, der vom Teppich gesaugt wird, beim zweiten den Teppich, von dem der Staub gesaugt wird, als das entsprechende betrachtete Objekt.

Entsprechend gibt es zwei Vergangenheitsformen:
1. Ich habe gestaubsaugt. 2. Ich habe Staub gesaugt. 

Ich kann also sagen: Ich habe den Teppich gestaubsaugt. Ich habe vom Teppich Staub gesaugt. Ich habe in der Wohnung Staub gesaugt.

Ein Zwiebelfischartikel von Bastian Sick sagt einiges dazu:
http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/zwiebelfisch/0,1518,431464,00.html 
---
Wegen der Ähnlichkeit und der Unklarheit der Schreibweisen findet man auch: "Ich habe staubgesaugt". Das scheint aber nach der entsprechenden Logik falsch zu sein. Ich bin nicht sicher, ob es die Rechtschreibreform erlaubt. Es wäre dann wahrscheinlich eine Nebenform zu "gestaubsaugt". Kann das jemand bestätigen? Auf jeden Fall ist es eine umgangssprachliche grammatische Form, die vorkommt, und die ich oft verwendet habe, mir erschien "gestaubsaugt" eher ungewöhnlich. "Ich habe staubgesaugt" wird etwas anders gesprochen und gedeutet als "Ich habe Staub gesaugt", nämlich wie bei "gestaubsaugt": das Objekt von dem gesaugt wird, steht im Mittelpunkt. Es gibt weitere derartige Wörter, bei denen "ge" eingeschoben wird: bergsteigen: ich bin berggestiegen, (nicht ich bin gebergstiegen).


----------



## gaer

Hutschi said:


> "Staubsaugen" und "Staub saugen" sind zwei verschiedene Betrachtungsweisen desselben Vorgangs. Beim ersten betrachtet man den Staub, der vom Teppich gesaugt wird, beim zweiten den Teppich, von dem der Staub gesaugt wird, als das entsprechende betrachtete Objekt.


Hutschi, I've just done a bit more reading. This is another very "fuzzy" topic, but this is the impression I've gotten:

Ich habe den Teppich gestaubsaugt.

This is usually what you would use to say that you vacuumed something: a rug, a couch, etc. The emphasis on on the object or objects that are cleaned/vacuumed.

Ich habe gerade/überall/heute Staub gesaugt.

The emphasis is now on the dust itself or on the vacuuming.

There is an additional problem:

Staub saugen — neue Rechtschreibung von: staubsaugen

So you have two different meanings, and this seems like a good illustration of what is going on:

Über drei Tage verteillt habe ich (anfangs auch noch mit Friede zusammen) die Wohnung von unnötigem Balast befreit, Staub gewischt, gesaugt, geschrubbt und nass ausgewischt - keine Fenster geputzt, obwohl die es auch dringend nötig hätten. 

Click here for source

Of course I never know for sure if something is correctly written in German, but this certainly seems like natural, informal and practical writing about how a very neat person gets rid of dust! 

Gaer


----------



## Hutschi

Die Rechtschreibreform beschreibt die Rechtschreibung, nicht den Inhalt. Zum Teil wurde der Inhalt zunächst gar nicht mehr berücksichtigt, in der Reform der Reform wird es aber wieder ermöglicht, subtilere Unterschiede zu verwenden.

Angegeben ist: 
​


> E: In manchen Fällen stehen Zusammensetzung und Wortgruppe nebeneinander,
> zum Beispiel:
> 
> _danksagen/Dank sagen (er sagt Dank), gewährleisten/ Gewähr leisten (sie_
> _leistet Gewähr), staubsaugen/Staub saugen (er saugt Staub); brustschwimmen/_
> _Brust schwimmen (er schwimmt Brust), delfinschwimmen/Delfin_
> _schwimmen (sie schwimmt Delfin), marathonlaufen/Marathon laufen (sie_
> _läuft Marathon)._


(D e u t s c h e R e c h t s c h r e i b u n g
Regeln und Wörterverzeichnis
Entsprechend den Empfehlungen des Rats für deutsche Rechtschreibung
Überarbeitete Fassung des amtlichen Regelwerks 2004
München und Mannheim – Februar 2006)


----------



## Suilan

Die neue Rechtschreibung hat ja auch aus _kennenlernen_ "kennen lernen" gemacht, obwohl z.B. "schwimmen lernen" bedeutet, dass jemand lernt zu schwimmen, während kennenlernen nun einmal nicht bedeutet, dass jemand lernt zu kennen.

Vor der Reform gab es zwei einfache Regeln, die 99% der Getrennt- und Zusammenschreibung erfasste.

1) Betonung. Vergleiche derzeit und zur Zeit (letzteres ist zurzeit in der neuen Rechtschreibung geworden).

Derzeit wird auf der ersten Silbe betont, was im Deutschen üblich ist (mit Ausnahme einiger Präfixe, wie ver, zer, ent, etc), und die beiden Silbe werden zügig hintereinander gesprochen. In zur Zeit liegt die Betonung auf dem Nomen Zeit, deshalb ist eine Zusammenschreibung unsinnig.

2) Zusammengeschrieben wird, wenn sich mehrere Wörter zu einer neuen, übertragenen Bedeutung zusammenfügen, die also nicht mehr aus den einzelnen Wörtern berechnet werden kann. Bsp.

genausogut -- z.B.: Da kann ich genausogut gehen. Was hat gehen mit _gut_ zu tun? Nichts. Die drei Wörter können nur zusammen verstanden werden als: Ich kann a *oder* b machen.

genauso gut -- z.B.: Sie kann genauso gut tanzen wie ihre Schwester. Aha, sie ist gut im Tanzen, nicht weniger gut als ihre Schwester. Ganz eindeutig hat "gut" hier eine eigene, wörtliche Bedeutung.

genau so gut -- z.B. Sie ist in Mathe genau so gut, dass sie nicht sitzenbleibt. Hier ist das "gut" ebenfalls wörtlich zu verstehen, während das "so" gehört zum folgenden "dass." Hier merkt man auch ganz deutlich die völlig andere Betonung.

Apropos, sitzen bleiben, und sitzenbleiben ist auch ein schönes Beispiel. 
Im ersten (wörtlichen) Fall bleibt jemand auf seinem Hintern sitzen, im zweiten Fall muss er eine Klasse wiederholen.

Sorry, aber die Reformer haben alle Klarheit beseitigt und ein einziges Chaos angerichtet. Sie hatten nur in einem einzigen Fall recht: Es macht tatsächlich Sinn, Rad fahren und Auto fahren gleich zu trennen/großzuschreiben (statt früher radfahren).

Um nochmal auf den Staubsauger zurückzukommen: 

Bergsteiger -- steigen auf einen Berg.
Autofahrer -- fahren Auto.
Staubsauger -- saugen Staub.

Der Mensch aber, der ihn bedient, staubsaugt. Eine Schreibung: Ich habe Staub gesaugt würde eine wörtliche Interpretation des Vorganges nahelegen.

Aber zum Glück gibt es ja noch die verkürzte Variante: Ich habe den Teppich / im Wohnzimmer / überall / die ganze Wohnung / sogar unter der Decke gesaugt.


----------



## Hutschi

Suilan said:


> Eine Schreibung: Ich habe Staub gesaugt würde eine wörtliche Interpretation des Vorganges nahelegen.


Genau.
Ich habe Staub gesaugt und dazu einen Staubsauger benutzt. Der Staub wurde dabei vom Boden aufgesaugt.

Eine nicht wörtliche Interpretation ist:
Ich habe gestaubsaugt/staubgesaugt. Das heißt: ich habe den Teppich mit dem Staubsauger versucht zu reinigen. Ob es erfolgreich war, spielt keine Rolle.

Bei "Staub gesaugt" gibt es eine (sehr kurze) Pause zwischen den Wörtern und die Betonung unterscheidet sich leicht.

Ich vermute, dass "staubgesaugt" und "gestaubsaugt" regional unterschiedlich häufig gebraucht werden, auch das Alter scheint eine Rolle zu spielen.


----------



## Suilan

> Genau.


 
Ups. Ich habe das Gegenteil gesagt. Aber man kann da wohl geteilter Meinung sein. Weil's eh wurscht ist. Heute darf man schreiben, wie man will, wenn jedes Wörterbuch sowieso etwas anderes erzählt.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Suilan,
wieso das Gegenteil?


> Ich habe Staub gesaugt würde eine wörtliche Interpretation des Vorganges nahelegen.


 
Ich habe das doch eigentlich bestätigt? "Ich habe Staub gesaugt" betrachte ich als wörtliche Interpretation des Vorganges. 
Habe ich es falsch verstanden?

Grüße von Hutschi


----------



## Suilan

Wörtlich, wie in: ich habe Staub geatmet.

Oder in: Die Pumpe saugt Wasser, die Mücke saugt Blut, das Baby saugt Milch.

Ich sauge Staub.

Eine etwas eklige Vorstellung...


----------



## cyanista

Suilan said:


> Wörtlich, wie in: ich habe Staub geatmet.



Suilan, bei allem Respekt, mit wörtlichen Interpretationen kommt man nicht weit. Dann müsste man auch _ich sehe fern_ in _ich fernsehe_ verwandeln, um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen. Sonst könnte man es ja auch zu wörtlich verstehen. Deine Erklärung "Staubsauger saugen Staub, Menschen staubsaugen" entspricht nicht dem allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch, sondern ist vielmehr deine eigene Vorliebe.


----------



## Suilan

cyanista said:
			
		

> Deine Erklärung "Staubsauger saugen Staub, Menschen staubsaugen" entspricht nicht dem allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch, sondern ist vielmehr deine eigene Vorliebe.


 


			
				Lestat_198 said:
			
		

> mich würde mal interessieren, wie das Partizip Perfekt vom Verb *staubsaugen* lautet: staubgesaugt, staubgesogen oder vielleicht gestaubsaugt? Hab heute nämlich nen' Sprachtest gemacht, nach dem die letztere Variante richtig sein müsste (was aber für mich total blöd klingt).


 
Ich habe versucht, Lestats Frage zu beantworten und eine Logik hinter dem Gebrauch zu finden.


----------



## Paskovich

Laut meinem Duden sind beide Varianten, gestaubsaugt und Staub gesaugt möglich. Allerdings würde ich niemals die erste sagen. Das hört sich für mich absolut dämlich an.

Das Argument mit dem Staubsauger, der Staub saugt, finde ich nicht all zu überzeugend.
Der Mensch macht sich nunmal Werkzeuge zu Nutze und diesem Fall eben den Staubsauger. D.h. der Mensch saugt Staub mit Hilfe des Staubsaugers.


Hier mal das, was in meinem Duden steht:



			
				Duden - Die deutsche Rechtschreibung said:
			
		

> Staub sau|gen; er staubsaugte od. saugte Staub; er hat [den Teppich] gestaubsaugt; er hat Staub gesaugt; um zu staubsaugen od. Staub zu saugen
> © Duden - Die deutsche Rechtschreibung, 24. Aufl. Mannheim 2006 [CD-ROM]


----------



## Suilan

Quelle: altavista, Seiten aus Deutschland.

staubgesaugt: 994 Treffer.
gestaubsaugt: 1.200 Treffer.
Staub gesaugt: 857
staubgesogen: 1
Staub gesogen: 3 (allerdings einmal im folgenden Sinne: "Die Luft wird nicht - wie bei Beuteln - durch den bereits im Auffangbehälter befindlichen Staub gesogen"; einmal im Sinne "Staub angezogen"; einmal Babelfisch-Deutsch.) 

Staubsauger 2.410.000
Staub-sauger, Staub sauger, Staub Sauger, Staub-Sauger: zusammen 2600


----------



## Paskovich

Damit kann ich leben.


----------



## Lestat_198

Sulian, ich dachte aber es heißt "ich gewährleiste" und nicht "ich leiste gewähr", 
Gruß


----------



## Suilan

Ich verstehe deine Frage nicht, Lestat. 

Vgl. die Betonung von: "Damals wurde uns die Gewähr geleistet" und "es wurde gewährleistet."

Im zweiten Beispiel liegt die Betonung auf währ, keine auf leist, also ein Wort. Im ersten Beispiel: Betonung auf währ und leist, also zwei Wörter, plus das "ge" vor "leistet" ist auch noch ein kleiner Hinweis.

Oder: "Ich leiste Ihnen Gewähr für Produktionsmängel" etwas anders im Gebrausch als "Ich gewährleiste Ihnen eine angenehme Reise."


----------



## Lestat_198

Ja okay, alles klar, hab dich falsch verstanden =)
Gruß


----------



## Hutschi

> "Damals wurde uns die Gewähr geleistet"


 
Das habe ich so noch nie gehört. Wird das irgendwo so gesagt?
Ist "die Gewähr leisten" (mit bestimmten Artikel in der vorgegebenen Form)ein regionaler Ausdruck oder ein Fachausdruck? 

Ich kenne "Wir leisten Gewähr dafür, dass ..."
und "Wir gewährleisten, dass ..."


----------



## Suilan

http://de.altavista.com/web/results?itag=ody&q=%22die+Gew%C3%A4hr+geleistet%22&kgs=0&kls=1

Ich würde es benutzen, wenn von einem bestimmten Vorfall die Rede ist.

Damals wurde uns die Gewähr geleistet, dass *whatever*; heute will sich niemand daran erinnern.


----------



## Whodunit

Ich sehe keinen Sinn hinter deiner Begründung zu _Staub saugen_, Suilan. Ich verwende immer _staubgesaugt_. Wenn du alles wörtlich nehmen möchtest, so müsste es nicht _Staub gesaugt_, sondern _Staub gesogen _sein müssen. 

Mir gefällt die Schreibung von _Staub gesaugt_ besser als die von _staubgesaugt_, somit kann ich auch so argumentieren: Würdest du _gecomputergespielt_, _geeislaufen_ oder _gemusikhört_ sagen? Ist es denn überhaupt möglich, ein mit einem Substantiv zusammengesetztes Verb mit einem _ge-_ zu versehen?


----------



## ablativ

Whodunit said:


> Würdest du _gecomputergespielt_, _geeislaufen_ oder _gemusikhört_ sagen? Ist es denn überhaupt möglich, ein mit einem Substantiv zusammengesetztes Verb mit einem _ge-_ zu versehen?


 
Wir haben bei uns im Haus einen (Gemeinschafts-)Partykeller. Dort wurde letzte Woche "gepartykellert", so die Aussage eines Mitbewohners .


----------



## Suilan

> gesogen


 
saugen darf man schon lange regelmäßig konjugieren.



> Würdest du gecomputergespielt, geeislaufen oder gemusikhört sagen?


 
Ich habe Computer gespielt.
Ich bin Schlittschuh gelaufen.
Ich habe Musik gehört.



> Ist es denn überhaupt möglich, ein mit einem Substantiv zusammengesetztes Verb mit einem ge- zu versehen?


 
Ein kurzer Blick ins Wörterbuch liefert z.B. folgendes:
genasführt
gemaßregelt
gewetteifert
geliebkost
gesauigelt
gebrandmarkt
gelackmeiert
gelobhudelt
geraubmordet
gebrandschatzt
...

Abgesehen davon haben wir schon weit oben festgestellt, dass der Duden (2001) entweder _Staub saugen_ und _Staub gesaugt_ empfiehlt, oder _staubsaugen_ und _gestaubsaugt_. Andere Wörterbücher nennen auch _staubgesaugt_ und _staubgesogen_ als Varianten.


----------



## gaer

Suilan said:


> Der Staubsauger saugt Staub, aber ich staubsauge.


 
Zwiebelfisch
_Die Vollzugsmeldung "Ich habe überall gestaubsaugt" ist nach dieser Logik nicht ganz staubrein, richtig wäre "Ich habe überall Staub gesaugt", denn "überall" ist kein Objekt, sondern ein Adverb._

In the same article (Sick): 

"Ich staubsauge den Teppich."

And

"Ich kann dich nicht verstehen, Schatz, _ich sauge gerade Staub!"  _(Sick)

This directly contradicts your preference:


			
				Suilan said:
			
		

> P.S. Ich habe gerade Staub gesaugt klingt für mich irgendwie so, als wäre da kein Staubsauger im Spiel gewesen...


According to Sick, who I really think is "splitting parts of hair that have already been split", the inseparable verb is used when there are objects: things that are vacuumed, the separable form when there is only an adverb or adjective.

Good grief, how anal do you have to be to care? This is that point at which I say, "To hell with prescriptivist!" 

I have no reason to trust the opinion of Bastien Sick more than some of the members I've met here. The fact that his opinion seems to contradict yours entirely makes me feel as though this is getting silly.

I think these are some "rules", like many I've seen in the English forum about English, that simply don't hold water. I think in real life you can flip a coin. Insisting that one or the other is right and the other is wrong is just rigid.

Do you agree or disagree? 

Gaer


----------



## Henryk

Ich sage "gestaubsaugt". Ich habe keine Ahnung, was die Duden-Redaktion sagt, aber für mich hat "staubsaugen" eine eigene Bedeutung und ist isoliert vom gewöhnlichen Saugen, das alles sein kann.

_"Ich habe Staub gesaugt."_ ist dementsprechend meiner Auffassung nach nicht richtig. Das, was man damit meint, wird jedenfalls nicht mit einem Staubsauger getan.


----------



## Kajjo

Suilan said:


> Sorry, aber die Reformer haben alle Klarheit beseitigt und ein einziges Chaos angerichtet.


Ich könnte nicht mehr zustimmen! Deine Beispiele und Erläuterungen aus Post #12 sind ausgezeichnet!



> Um nochmal auf den Staubsauger zurückzukommen:
> 
> Bergsteiger -- steigen auf einen Berg.
> Autofahrer -- fahren Auto.
> Staubsauger -- saugen Staub.
> 
> Der Mensch aber, der ihn bedient, staubsaugt. Eine Schreibung: Ich habe Staub gesaugt würde eine wörtliche Interpretation des Vorganges nahelegen.


Genau.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Suilan said:


> saugen darf man schon lange regelmäßig konjugieren.



Halt! Im technischen Sinne ist es immer regelmäßig, das steht fest. Allerdings wäre es zu empfehlen, in allen anderen Gebieten die unregelmäßige Konjugation vorzuziehen. Meiner Meinung klingt es auch besser, wenn man sagt "_Ich habe das letzte Bisschen Milch mit einem Strohhalm ausgesogen_". Oder möchtest du hier lieber _ausgesaugt_ verwenden? Egal, das ist ein anderes Thema ...



> Ich habe Computer gespielt.
> Ich bin Schlittschuh gelaufen.
> Ich habe Musik gehört.



Richtig, warum dann aber _Ich habe gestaubsaugt_ und nicht _Staub gesaugt_?



> genasführt
> gemaßregelt
> gewetteifert
> geliebkost
> gesauigelt
> gebrandmarkt
> gelackmeiert
> gelobhudelt
> geraubmordet
> gebrandschatzt
> ...



Die roten Wörter kenne ich gar nicht und möchte ich eigentlich auch nicht kennen, denn sie klingen furchtbar - für mich zumindest. Grün ist mir bekannt, würde ich aber nie als Partizip verwenden. Der Rest ist in Ordnung, überzeugt mich aber nur in dem Maße, dass es eine Ausnahme ist, das Präfix _ge-_ vor das Substantiv zu setzen.



gaer said:


> Zwiebelfisch
> _Die Vollzugsmeldung "Ich habe überall gestaubsaugt" ist nach dieser Logik nicht ganz staubrein, richtig wäre "Ich habe überall Staub gesaugt", denn "überall" ist kein Objekt, sondern ein Adverb._


 
Die Erklärung finde ich vernünftig, bedeutet aber für mich, dass _ich_ niemals _gestaubsaugt_ verwenden kann, denn _ich_ verwende das Wort nicht transitiv, sondern immer intransitiv. Das transitive Gegenstück wäre für mich _einsaugen_ (dann ist der Gegenstand weg) oder einfach _saugen_ (dann ist der Gegenstand sauber).




Henryk said:


> Ich sage "gestaubsaugt". Ich habe keine Ahnung, was die Duden-Redaktion sagt, aber für mich hat "staubsaugen" eine eigene Bedeutung und ist isoliert vom gewöhnlichen Saugen, das alles sein kann.



Interessant, dass wir nicht sehr weit auseinander wohnen und dennoch das Wort komplett anders behandeln. 



> _"Ich habe Staub gesaugt."_ ist dementsprechend meiner Auffassung nach nicht richtig. Das, was man damit meint, wird jedenfalls nicht mit einem Staubsauger getan.



Wie darf man denn diese Anspielung verstehen?


----------



## gaer

Henryk said:
			
		

> Ich sage "gestaubsaugt". Ich habe keine Ahnung, was die Duden-Redaktion sagt, aber für mich hat "staubsaugen" eine eigene Bedeutung und ist isoliert vom gewöhnlichen Saugen, das alles sein kann.





Whodunit said:


> Interessant, dass wir nicht sehr weit auseinander wohnen und dennoch das Wort komplett anders behandeln.


THAT was precisely my point! 

Gaer


----------



## Hutschi

Übrigens sage ich nicht: "Ich staubsauge den Teppich," sondern "Ich sauge den Teppich". Es wäre sicher interessant, die Formen in einem Sprachatlas vor sich zu sehen.

(Weiter oben habe ich geschrieben: "Ich kann sagen: Ich habe den Teppich gestaubsaugt." - Das ist grammatisch richtig. Umgangssprachlich sage ich aber: "Ich habe den Teppich gesaugt.")


----------



## Henryk

A propos, ich habe "staubsaugen" noch *nie* transitiv angewendet gesehen oder gehört. Ich würde eher sagen: "Ich geh da mal mit dem Staubsauger drüber." Das liegt wohl daran, dass das Akkusativobjekt im Verb bereits steckt.


----------



## Whodunit

Hutschi said:


> Übrigens sage ich nicht: "Ich staubsauge den Teppich," sondern "Ich sauge den Teppich". Es wäre sicher interessant, die Formen in einem Sprachatlas vor sich zu sehen.
> 
> (Weiter oben habe ich geschrieben: "Ich kann sagen: Ich habe den Teppich gestaubsaugt." - Das ist grammatisch richtig. Umgangssprachlich sage ich aber: "Ich habe den Teppich gesaugt.")





Henryk said:


> A propos, ich habe "staubsaugen" noch *nie* transitiv angewendet gesehen oder gehört. Ich würde eher sagen: "Ich geh da mal mit dem Staubsauger drüber." Das liegt wohl daran, dass das Akkusativobjekt im Verb bereits steckt.



Genauso sehe ich das ja auch. Wenn Sick Recht hat, sollte es die Fom _gestaubsaugt_ nicht geben, denn die wird transitiv verwendet. _Staub saugen_ sind oder auch _staubsaugen_ sind intransitiv. Die transitiven Gegenstücke können maximal _saugen_ oder _einsaugen_ sein (das habe ich aber oben schon mal erwähnt).


----------

